# DVICO Fusion Dual Digital HDTV Card

## andretti

I've spent a whole day trying to setup this DVB-T card, but...

It seems that the kernel can recognise this card. It shows both CX23880 and Zarlink ZL10353 DVB-T in dmesg without any error, and I can see /dev/viedo0, /dev/vbi0 in /dev.

I've read something in another post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-286417-start-0.html, and therefore ran MAKEDEV-DVB.sh to generate /dev/dvb. Now when I run w_scan, it appears that it can identify frontend Zarlink ZL10353, but gets filter timeout pid errors at the end.

Can someone point me a direction? Thank you.

PS. I'm using kernel 2.6.19-gentoo-rc5

----------

## andretti

I have no clue what's wrong. I can't see anything wrong, but it just doesn't work... 

Both /dev/dvb/adapter0 and /dev/dvb/adapter1 did show up, and adapter1 (usb tuner) actually works but adapter 0 won't.

I'm using v4l-dvb drivers and here is my dmesg

```

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

cx2388x cx88-mpeg Driver Manager version 0.0.6 loaded

CORE cx88[0]: subsystem: 18ac:db50, board: DViCO FusionHDTV DVB-T Dual Digital [card=44,autodetected]

TV tuner 4 at 0x1fe, Radio tuner -1 at 0x1fe

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 2

cx88[0]/2: cx2388x 8802 Driver Manager

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:02.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

cx88[0]/2: found at 0000:05:02.2, rev: 5, irq: 18, latency: 128, mmio: 0xe0000000

cx2388x dvb driver version 0.0.6 loaded

cx8802_register_driver() ->registering driver type=dvb access=shared

CORE cx88[0]: subsystem: 18ac:db50, board: DViCO FusionHDTV DVB-T Dual Digital [card=44]

cx88[0]/2: cx2388x based dvb card

DVB: Unable to find symbol mt352_attach()

DVB: registering new adapter (cx88[0]).

DVB: registering frontend 0 (Zarlink ZL10353 DVB-T)...

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

dvb-usb: found a 'DViCO FusionHDTV DVB-T Dual USB' in cold state, will try to load a firmware

dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-bluebird-01.fw'

usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_cxusb

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 3

dvb-usb: generic DVB-USB module successfully deinitialized and disconnected.

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

dvb-usb: found a 'DViCO FusionHDTV DVB-T Dual USB' in warm state.

dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

DVB: registering new adapter (DViCO FusionHDTV DVB-T Dual USB).

DVB: Unable to find symbol mt352_attach()

DVB: registering frontend 1 (Zarlink ZL10353 DVB-T)...

input: IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /class/input/input2

dvb-usb: schedule remote query interval to 150 msecs.

dvb-usb: DViCO FusionHDTV DVB-T Dual USB successfully initialized and connected.

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

dvb_usb_cxusb          24708  0 

dvb_usb                19468  1 dvb_usb_cxusb

cx88_dvb               15108  0 

cx88_vp3054_i2c         5248  1 cx88_dvb

cx8802                 16900  1 cx88_dvb

cx88xx                 66084  2 cx88_dvb,cx8802

ir_common              32260  1 cx88xx

tveeprom               17040  1 cx88xx

videodev               26368  1 cx88xx

v4l2_common            18176  2 cx88xx,videodev

v4l1_compat            11652  1 videodev

btcx_risc               4744  2 cx8802,cx88xx

dvb_pll                13956  5 dvb_usb_cxusb,dvb_usb,cx88_dvb

video_buf_dvb           5508  1 cx88_dvb

dvb_core               82224  2 dvb_usb,video_buf_dvb

video_buf              22788  4 cx88_dvb,cx8802,cx88xx,video_buf_dvb

zl10353                 6920  2 

```

----------

## JonW

I have one of these cards, and it worked straight out of the box. I'm running a gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r6 kernel and the linuxtv mercurial dvb sources. My dmesg (from messages) gives me something like this:-

```
Apr  7 10:30:34 server dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

Apr  7 10:30:34 server DVB: registering new adapter (DViCO FusionHDTV DVB-T Dual USB).

Apr  7 10:30:34 server ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.2[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Apr  7 10:30:34 server TV tuner 4 at 0x1fe, Radio tuner -1 at 0x1fe

Apr  7 10:30:34 server DVB: registering frontend 0 (Zarlink ZL10353 DVB-T)...

Apr  7 10:30:34 server input: IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /class/input/input1

Apr  7 10:30:34 server dvb-usb: schedule remote query interval to 150 msecs.

Apr  7 10:30:34 server dvb-usb: DViCO FusionHDTV DVB-T Dual USB successfully initialized and connected.

Apr  7 10:30:34 server usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_cxusb

Apr  7 10:30:34 server usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 2

Apr  7 10:30:34 server ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0c.2[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Apr  7 10:30:34 server ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Apr  7 10:30:34 server ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0c.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Apr  7 10:30:34 server ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0d.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Apr  7 10:30:34 server wcfxo: DAA mode is 'FCC'

Apr  7 10:30:34 server Found a Wildcard FXO: Generic Clone

Apr  7 10:30:34 server ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0a.1[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Apr  7 10:30:34 server cx2388x dvb driver version 0.0.6 loaded

Apr  7 10:30:34 server DVB: registering frontend 1 (Zarlink MT352 DVB-T)...

Apr  7 10:30:34 server DVB: registering frontend 2 (Zarlink ZL10353 DVB-T)...

Apr  7 10:30:34 server dvb-usb: bulk message failed: -22 (1/0)

Apr  7 10:30:34 server dvb-usb: DViCO FusionHDTV DVB-T Dual USB successfully deinitialized and disconnected.

```

It looks from your dmesg like you don't have the mt352 module loaded.

```
server log # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

w83627hf               21008  0 

hwmon_vid               2560  1 w83627hf

hwmon                   2692  1 w83627hf

i2c_isa                 3968  1 w83627hf

fuse                   35092  0 

dst                    24712  1 

dvb_bt8xx              13188  7 

cx88_dvb               12548  14 

cx88_vp3054_i2c         3712  1 cx88_dvb

bt878                   8520  2 dst,dvb_bt8xx

tuner                  57768  0 

zl10353                 5128  2 

mt352                   5508  1 

video_buf_dvb           4484  1 cx88_dvb

dvb_usb_cxusb          17028  7 

dvb_usb                18444  1 dvb_usb_cxusb

dvb_core               64168  4 dst,dvb_bt8xx,video_buf_dvb,dvb_usb

dvb_pll                11268  7 dvb_bt8xx,cx88_dvb,dvb_usb_cxusb,dvb_usb

wcfxo                   9376  0 

zaptel                172452  7 wcfxo

crc_ccitt               2176  1 zaptel

bttv                  160372  2 dvb_bt8xx,bt878

firmware_class          7296  3 dvb_bt8xx,dvb_usb,bttv

cx8802                 13828  1 cx88_dvb

cx8800                 26384  0 

cx88xx                 57636  3 cx88_dvb,cx8802,cx8800

ir_common              29444  2 bttv,cx88xx

video_buf              18180  6 cx88_dvb,video_buf_dvb,bttv,cx8802,cx8800,cx88xx

tveeprom               13584  2 bttv,cx88xx

videodev               24320  3 bttv,cx8800,cx88xx

v4l1_compat            11780  2 bttv,videodev

compat_ioctl32          1280  2 bttv,cx8800

v4l2_common            14592  5 tuner,bttv,cx8800,cx88xx,videodev

btcx_risc               3848  4 bttv,cx8802,cx8800,cx88xx

skge                   31504  0 

i2c_i801                6924  0 

```

Hope that helps.

Jon

----------

## andretti

Thanks Jon. It has been a while, but still no luck... I had tried loading the mt352 module, however the problem remains. 

I am trying kernel-2.6.21.5 with 2007.0 and v4l-dvb at the moment. Now, neither PCI nor USB tuner works. It appears that modules are automatically loaded by udev during boot up before loading other modules such as mt352 and zl10353.

Could someone point me a direction? I'm completely lost.

I used to think installing drivers on Win95 is a pain, but now...

----------

